# Online Videos: Amazing new P-47 Thunderbolt action, Yeager's Mig more



## zeno303 (Jul 9, 2008)

Zeno’s Warbird Video Drive-In July 2008 Newsletter

Hello World War 2 plane fans ---

You’re invited to drop by Zeno's Drive-In Zeno's Warbird Video Drive-In - World War 2 airplane videos playing live online to view this month’s action packed selection of four WW2 combat aircraft documentary films playing over the Internet. We're celebrating our 11th anniversary on line (and over 4 million visitors) with the premier of one of the most exciting new films ever to show at the Drive-In, “The 362nd Fighter Group, on the prowl over Germany.” (It truly is "amazing.") And, we've also added hundreds of new pix to our "Warbird Photo Gallery."

Just like the day we first opened on July 15, 1997, all the World War II aircraft videos on our site are still showing for free, for your viewing pleasure

Now showing “At the Matinee”





“The 362nd Fighter Group on the prowl over Germany” Premier - Drive-in Exclusive. This video contains some of the most exciting color air action sequences to come out of World War II. Select 362nd Fighter Group P-47 Thunderbolt fighter/bombers were especially equipped with extra color movie cameras to capture thrilling ground and air attacks as they happened. These squadrons were tasked with striking targets inside Nazi Germany as the war against the Third Reich entered it’s final act in Spring, 1945. The result is unique “from the cockpit” views putting you in the middle of attacks on tanks, airfields, trucks, rail yards, bridges, trains, fighters, and more. You’ll even see antiaircraft fire arcing up from the ground, bursting around the big Thunderbolts as they make their low level strikes. You’ll see 362nd CO Col. Joe Laughlin and the pilots and crews of the 377th, 378th and 379th Fighter Squadrons and their aircraft in living color. As an added bonus, there’s rare color footage of the “Operation Varsity,” the airborne assault across the Rhine.




“We flew the Mig” In September, 1953, a North Korean defector handed over the first Russian Mig 15 to fall into US hands. This was a momentous occasion because the Mig had proven to be a worthy adversary for the North American F-86 Sabre in the skies over Korea. The Mig was immediately subjected to comprehensive testing. You'll see Chuck Yeagar and other top test pilots putting the Mig through it's paces and hear what they learned, along with a point by point performance comparison with the F-86. Nice footage of the Mig's armaments too. Attentive Russian fans will no doubt pick up on the fact that some of the "faults" listed by the US test pilots - like problems with the heating defrosting systems -- were malfunctions in this particular aircraft and not endemic to the Mikoyan bureau's design.




“Landing Re-spotting Carrier Aircraft” (Color) Major air battles in the Pacific in World War II often turned on the ability of each side to quickly launch, land, rearm refuel, and then relaunch their aircraft. This unique film is an unusual look (in color) at how US Navy carrier flight deck crews were trained to quickly land, park, fuel re-arm incoming aircraft. As a bonus, you'll see GM FM-1 "Wildcats" and Grumman TBF "Avengers" up close, handled expertly on the tiny deck of a CVE "jeep" escort carrier. An unscripted, unplanned highlight during the filming was when a TBF came in too hot and crashed on the flight deck! Fortunately, no one was hurt. 




“The Story of the First Flying Fortress Strike” On August 17, 1942 eighteen B-17Es from the 97th Heavy Bombardment Group, Eighth Bomber Command (later Eighth Air Force) from Grafton Underwood, performed the first daylight raid over Northern Europe by US heavy bombers. Escorted by RAF Spit Vs IXs, 6 bombers ran a diversion along the French coast, while 12 more Fortresses attacked the primary target., the important rail yards at Sotteville, France, near Rouen. This mission was a crucial first step in establishing the efficacy of American daylight precision bombing doctrine. Success of the raid was vital so that VIII Bomber Command CO Gen Ira C. Eaker went along for the ride in B-17E "Yankee Doodle.

We've also just added several hundred very detailed new pictures we've taken at this summer's air shows to our "Warbird Photo Gallery." You'll see some great pix of P-51 "'Stang Evil," B-17 "Sentimental Journey," B-25 "Tondelayo," and more.

If you haven't stopped by Zeno's Drive-In before, we also feature 1940-45 vintage WWII Army Navy films and pilot’s manuals on how to fly the F4U, F6F, P-38, P-39, P-40, P-47, P-51, P-61, TBF/TBM, AT-6/SNJ, B-17, B-24, B-25, A-20, A-26, B-26, B-29, and Stearman N2S . Alert! – Alert! There’s been an F-86 jet sighted over Zeno’s Drive-In!

That's over 16 hours of rockin' World War II props for free viewing over the Internet!

Tally-ho!

Zeno

Zeno’s Warbird Video Drive-In /World War II Aviation Videos. Celebrating 11 years on the Internet 1997-2008 Zeno's Warbird Video Drive-In - World War 2 airplane videos playing live online

PS, If you have any concerns about using the RealNetworks RealPlayer to watch our videos, I recommend using the “RealAlternative” media player instead. It will play RealVideo files just fine, is independently produced, and has none of the purported vices of RealNetworks RealPlayer. You can download the RealAlternative player here: 

Free-Codecs.com :: Download Real Alternative 1.80 : Real Alternative will allow you to play RealMedia files without having to install RealPlayer/RealOne Player

Online Videos: Amazing new P-47 Thunderbolt action, Yeager's Mig more


----------



## Bigxiko (Jul 14, 2008)

nice!!!


----------

